# Cyprus Residence Application MEU1



## MichaelCyprus (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello All

My partner and I are planning a move to Cyprus later this year.

I'm hoping someone can help, or signpost us to someone who might know the answer to an item we need to sort for the Residence Application.

In the guidance (on the Civil Registry and Migration Department website) it comments:

2.3 If the purpose of residence in the Republic of Cyprus is different from above (ie. not working)
(A) Fixed or sufficient income from work outside the Republic; or
(B) Fixed or sufficient income from other legal sources; or
(C) Adequate deposits with financial institutions in the Republic or abroad;

We will not be working (and are not retired) so we need to find out:

1. What is the minimum amount of income per year?
2. What is the minimum amount of deposits in financial institutions?

Thanking you in advance

Michael


----------



## Auspat (Jan 13, 2017)

I read elsewhere that an amount of Euros 10,000 per person was mentioned not sure if its true or indeed if a specific amount if required. Im in a somewhat similar position needing to prove my financial self sufficiency.


----------



## MichaelCyprus (Oct 15, 2016)

Thank you, this is helpful - can you remember where you saw the figure of 10,000 euro per person ?


----------



## Auspat (Jan 13, 2017)

type 10000 euro per annum cyprus residence on google and you will see


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Category F: Persons who possess and have fully and freely at their disposal a secured annual income, high enough to give them a decent living in Cyprus, without having to engage in any business, trade or profession. The annual income required should be at least EUR 10,000 for a single applicant and additional EUR 5,000 for every dependent person, but the Immigration Control Board may demand additional amounts as necessary. Most applicants come under this Category, the majority of them being pensioners or retired persons. 

This is not official , came from a financial company web site . It would be interesting to see the official version .


----------



## david ferns (Mar 6, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if there is a basic health insurance that is acceptable to immigration when applying for residency


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

david ferns said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a basic health insurance that is acceptable to immigration when applying for residency


Yes, costs around €170/year/person and available from most insurance companies. The cover is very limiting and value probably wouldn't cover a serious illness but it does meet Immigrations requirements, it was them that actually recommended it to us.


----------

